# Five Ohio Bass Over 5-Pounds this Year!!!



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

Ok gentlemen, here is my goal.

My goal is to catch five Ohio bass over 5-pounds this year!

I've had some good years in the past. But last year sucked for me. It seemed like everytime I fished last spring, a cold front/low pressure system landed. Don't get me wrong. I still caught some nice bass and put people on some nice bass. But I lost a giant at Burr Oak. Couldn't get another giant to hit down at AEP. And otherwise, didn't seem to put any 6-pounders/over 5-pounders in the boat.
I'll do it this year. Even if it means living on the water!!! 
It'll be startin' soon.


----------



## saugeye2 (Feb 15, 2009)

good luck, try lake hope early before fishing pressure gets to heavy, caught my 6 lber in early march, snow flurries day i got er. also caught on jig and pig with pork trailer


----------



## trofybassinassasin (Aug 4, 2008)

man I really am debating on whether or not to employ you this year. I am sick of shore fishing. I don't have a boat. I would like to get out there with someone who could put me on some mean fish. I am still debating on whether or not my wife would kill me, good luck on your mission.


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

I like the idea.

So I'm officially going for six over five pounds


----------



## OSU_Fisherman (Mar 1, 2007)

Good Luck! 

I'll probably be spending a decent amount of time at Salt Fork this spring, so let me know if you want to share my (or your) boat.


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

Very high goals you've set yourself for public Ohio waters IMO. Good luck on it.

My goal is the same as every year, an Ohio bass over 10lbs or the state record, whichever comes first. :B


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

OSU_Fisherman said:


> Good Luck!
> 
> I'll probably be spending a decent amount of time at Salt Fork this spring, so let me know if you want to share my (or your) boat.


Thanks for the shout-out OSU_Fisherman...
I normally hit Salt Fork in the Summertime. But this year I might hit it earlier. I'll let you know.
This Summer I'll be setting up a base camp at Salt Fork, and I'll be hittin': Belmont Lake, Clendening Lake, and Piedment.
Last Summer at Salt Fork I lucked out and caught a 4-pounder on my first afternoon on the water. I caught it on a swimming jig. I rarely throw those, but one of my sons have been having some good luck with them.


----------



## OSU_Fisherman (Mar 1, 2007)

JignPig Guide said:


> Thanks for the shout-out OSU_Fisherman...
> I normally hit Salt Fork in the Summertime. But this year I might hit it earlier. I'll let you know.
> This Summer I'll be setting up a base camp at Salt Fork, and I'll be hittin': Belmont Lake, Clendening Lake, and Piedment.
> Last Summer at Salt Fork I lucked out and caught a 4-pounder on my first afternoon on the water. I caught it on a swimming jig. I rarely throw those, but one of my sons have been having some good luck with them.


Piedmont was on my list of lakes to hit last year, but it just never happened. I always ended up going to Salt Fork instead... I just love that lake. My biggest off of Salt Fork last year was about 3.5lbs but I do have a favorite cove where I can generally count on a good morning topwater bite.

You ever get down to Wolf Run much?


----------



## Wolfhook120 (Oct 17, 2007)

Sounds like we got some heavy hitters swingin for the fences this year! My goal is the same as last year, put enough weight in the wells to make the State Team for 2010! Missed my goal for this year by 6 points. Good luck to all. :B


----------

